# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε η Λίνη μου :'(

## Andriani

δηστυχώς σήμερα η λίννυ έφυγε άφησα ανοιχτή την μπαλκονόπορτα και επειδή υπάρχει ένα κενό στα κάγκελα άνοιξε κι έφυγε ...
αυτό το κενό το είχα κλείσει όσο πιο καλά μπορούσα γι να μην βγαίνει και όσες φορές είχακ κλειστή μπαλκονόπορτα δεν το έσκασε όπότε σκέφτηκα πως είναι μια χαρά ... αλλά σήμερα έγινε το κακό 
 :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  
 περιοχή  Αρτέμιδα , είναι αλμπίνο λοβμπερντ και δεν φοράει δαχτυλίδι !!!
έστω αν την δει κάπου κάποιος ας με ενημερώσει ...

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι για αυτο!! ελπιζω να γυρισει πισω σε εσενα!!! πηγαινε και ανημερωσε τα pet shops της γειτονιας σου!! 
βαλε και καμια αφισα με φωτο της! στις γυρω γειτονιες απο εσενα  :sad:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

λυπάμαι πολύ Ανδριανή , στη θέση σου θα έκανα ότι λέει ο Δημήτρης...!!!!!εύχομαι να την βρεις...!!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Εύχομαι να το βρεις το μικρο σου...κανε και καμιά βόλτα στης γύρω πλατιές μήπως είναι σε κανένα δεντράκι πανό

----------


## Andriani

ευχαριστώ πολύ ελπίζω να την βρω  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

Ενημερωσες το parrot alert?

----------


## COMASCO

κριμα...ελπιζω να την βρεις συντομα!!κανε αυτο που σου ειπαν οι δημητρηδες!!!

----------


## Andriani

όχι δεν το έκανα σήμερα θα το κάνω ...
μακάρι κι εγώ το ελπίζω

----------


## Τουλα

Σε καταλαβαίνω απολυτα. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να τη βρεις... και μη το βάζεις κάτω... φωναζε την και ψάξε παντού.

----------


## Andriani

Τουλα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## cockatiel

ελπιζω μεσα απο την καρδια μου ν βριες την φιλη σου  :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## Andriani

παιδιά ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας αλλά μάλλον δεν θα την ξαναδώ ...  :sad: 
εδώ και πόσες μέρες δεν έχει ακουστεί πουθενά και δεν την έχω δει και πουθενά  :sad:   :sad: 
ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να είναι καλά !!!

----------


## Andreas4

υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που ξαναεπιστρέφουν πίσω!ύπομονη και ελπίζω να είναι καλά! το άλλο lovebird πως το πήρε?

----------

